# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  MultiDrone project, European Union’s Horizon 2020, Europe

## Airicist

Website - multidrone.eu 

twitter.com/multidroneeu

linkedin.com/in/multidrone-project-594364138

"MULTIple DRONE platform for media production"

----------


## Airicist

Article "Swarms of smart drones to revolutionise how we watch sports"

by Joe Dodgshun
July 11, 2017

----------

